# attempted procedure??



## NJcoder (Feb 13, 2009)

How would you code an "attempted tracheostomy"?  Patient was brought to OR and tracheostomy tube was insertered however there was an obstruction so the tube was removed.  Several attempts were done....need help, thanks


----------



## jciriello (Feb 13, 2009)

*Discontinued Procedure*

You would code the procedure with the modifier 53, for the physician's decision to terminate the procedure due to extenuating circumstances or those that threaten the well being of the patient.  This modifier is not used for elective cancellation of a procedure prior to the patient's anesthesia.

Jody A. Reiner, CPC-H


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 13, 2009)

i agree with Jody....code it with the -53 modifier since it was attempted and discontinued.


----------



## NJcoder (Feb 13, 2009)

oops sorry this is an inpatient case.  i don't think i would code it?? what do you think?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 13, 2009)

*Who are you coding for?*

Laurie,
Was the tracheostomy incidental to other procedure(s) done in OR? Was the tracheostomy incidental to anesthesia?

If yes to either of above, then, NO, don't code it.

If NO to abvoe questions, then go with the -53 modifier.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## SCanterbury (Feb 16, 2009)

The spring '91 CPT Assistant says to use -52 for attempted procedures. Here is an excerpt:

"..._modifier -52, reduced services, is used to describe a situation when a service or procedure is partially reduced or eliminated at the physician's election. For example, a flexible fiberoptic esophagoscopy was ATTEMPTED and the physician could not complete the entire procedure due to obstruction or other complication, you would report 43200-52 to describe that the procedure was reduced_."

Seth Canterbury, CPC, ACS-EM


----------

